# Which fixing? 3x3 post to a wall



## milkman (7 Oct 2009)

Does anyone have any pointers on attaching a 3x3 fence post to a wall? I figured I should use stainless fixings as its exterior but can't find anything long enough (about 150mm needed?)

Any ideas?

Thanks
Marko


----------



## Mr Ed (7 Oct 2009)

I'd use a shield anchor - I imagine screwfix have something suitable.

That said, I did something similar on my deck recently and used normal brown plugs and long screws.

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... hp?t=35751

Ed


----------



## Paul Chapman (7 Oct 2009)

I'd use Rawlbolts - you can replace the bolt with some threaded rod to get whatever length you need.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Mr Ed (7 Oct 2009)

Paul Chapman":aany8qai said:


> I'd use Rawlbolts - you can replace the bolt with some threaded rod to get whatever length you need.
> 
> Cheers :wink:
> 
> Paul



That is a shield anchor, is it not?

Ed


----------



## wizer (7 Oct 2009)

Hammer fixings?


----------



## Mattty (7 Oct 2009)

EdSutton":2p9qdrn7 said:


> Paul Chapman":2p9qdrn7 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd use Rawlbolts - you can replace the bolt with some threaded rod to get whatever length you need.
> ...



Rawl bolts are so last year chaps- You want a thunder bolt-
http://www.fwb.co.uk/mall/productpage.c ... 3MMA/63637

Drill the hole through the post straight into the masonry and wind it in with a big spanner or socket set. They are superb and silly person proof. The bolt is slightly larger than the hole eg If it's an M10 bolt drill a 10mm hole and it the cuts a thread into the masonry when screwed in.
HTH


----------



## Digit (7 Oct 2009)

I'm with Matty! They are the best thing since they started putting wind in wheels!

Roy.


----------



## Boz62 (7 Oct 2009)

I agree Matty. I used Spax RA when lining my workshop. Screwed straight into a hole in reconstituted stone without a problem. Halves the time attaching battens to a wall. Much simpler.

Boz


----------



## Paul Chapman (7 Oct 2009)

EdSutton":3lmdedza said:


> Paul Chapman":3lmdedza said:
> 
> 
> > I'd use Rawlbolts - you can replace the bolt with some threaded rod to get whatever length you need.
> ...



Maybe - I call them Rawlbolts  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## carbo (7 Oct 2009)

thunderbolts every time!!!


----------



## Mr Ed (7 Oct 2009)

Mattty":2su5r40n said:


> EdSutton":2su5r40n said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Chapman":2su5r40n said:
> ...



I take it these are basically the same as Tapcons are they?

Ed


----------



## Mattty (7 Oct 2009)

EdSutton":3iex2rur said:


> Mattty":3iex2rur said:
> 
> 
> > EdSutton":3iex2rur said:
> ...



Do you have a different name for every fixing? :lol: 

Dunno mate never heard of Tapcon's..they sound like a female sanitary product :roll:


----------



## Mr Ed (7 Oct 2009)

Looks that way doesn't it...not trying to be an buttocks honestly.

I have always known the type of fixing you describe as a Tapcon, this seems to be what they're called on all the construction sites I've worked on over the years.

Ed

EDIT - http://www.tapcon.com/


----------



## milkman (7 Oct 2009)

ha! thanks for the crash course all. Thunderbolts/Tapcons/Multi-montis? it is then. cheers


----------



## Escudo (7 Oct 2009)

Milky, 

When I last did this job. I used a forstner bit to drill approx halfway through the post and then used heavy duty screws which did not need to be quite so long. You can always plug the holes if need be.

Another idea to add to the list. 

Cheers, Tony.


----------



## wizer (7 Oct 2009)

You guys are talking complete *rubbish*, this is _clearly _a job for GripFill :roll: 



:lol:


----------



## milkman (8 Oct 2009)

yeah i thought about 100mm stainless hammer fixings but felt leaving only leaving maybe 30mm of timber might be a bit weak. mind you its only fence panels so it probably would have been fine. theunderbolt thingrys look the ticket


----------



## SeanG (9 Oct 2009)

What Matty said  

I used the thunderbolt jobbers to hold a 3x3 on my garage wall and the sliding door hangs off them - no problem.

umm, if you do the forstner drill to sink the bolt heads thing - dont use a bit bigger than the bolt head. Use a bit bigger than the socket that you will use to tighten the bolt.


----------



## misterfish (9 Oct 2009)

Another option is studding with injection resin. That's what I used to fix 90x90 posts to brick uprights in order to hang my garden gates. It works well.

Misterfish


----------



## StevieB (9 Oct 2009)

Really depends on the quality of the masonry you want to attach to. If its friable, flaky or soft (eg victorian brick and horse hair mortar) then I would vote for resin and studding personally. If its recent blockwork or good solid brick then go with the thunderbolt.

Steve


----------



## Hitch (10 Oct 2009)

I use a lot of thunderbolts, much better than the spit version in smaller sizes.

As mentioned, they are great, but only in decent concrete or hard brick. 

Id go with the studding and resin system. You can get small tubes that fit in normal skeleton guns now i believe.
Don't drill right through into the cavity though, or you will need to put a plastic sleeve in to get a proper fix.


----------



## matt (10 Oct 2009)

I did exactly this. 3" posts fixed to a wall. I used screws with the head sunk quite deep in the timber. The masonry was slightly moist garage brick on one side and hard as nails 1930's industrial brick under 1930's render on the other.


----------

